# help! replacing heater core on mk3 jetta



## VReight6zero (Nov 7, 2009)

hey if anybody can like give me some basic guidlines on what to do to get the heater core out my jetta...i know i have to take the dash out....but after that im not too sure...can anybody help?


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: help! replacing heater core on mk3 jetta (VReight6zero)*

It will be pretty obvious what you have to do once you have the dash out.


----------



## dmurr23 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just did mine. Just make sure you keep track of all your parts/wires. And take your time, several times I got ahead of myself and skipped steps. Oh and be sure to check your blend doors and vents clearing them of debris making sure they work right. Good luck!


----------



## VReight6zero (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: (dmurr23)*

thnks..when you took off your dash was there 2 bolts in the engine bay holding the dash on...i have everything in the car out and the dash will pull up, but it wont budge out


----------



## dmurr23 (Oct 25, 2009)

they are conveniently hidden behind the silver lining on the fire wall if I remember right. and did you get the four(two on each side) torques head off in the door jams.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (dmurr23)*

If you are the DIY type why not buy a Bentley. They help a ton.


----------



## carbon07gsxr1k (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: (VReight6zero)*

there are two or three in the wiper motor compartment that hold the cover to the firewall


----------

